# MILAN/CORTINA - 2026 Winter Olympic Games | Games of the XXV Olympiad



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

RobH said:


> TeamFutura one is massively better. Looks designed rather than cliparty _and_ designed for a Winter event. I'd be happy enough with that one. The other one is awful.


it is extremely difficult to produce a great logo. if you take a look at all of them, only a few impressed everyone and majority was ugly and awful. tokyo 1964 is widely acknowledged as best ever and only a few come close, if any. and about the others, you do not need to go any further than that porn logo in 2012 .... unexplainable!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## matthias23 (Oct 28, 2017)

Futura looks great and i think it could developed into a great look


Dado looks like 20 years late to the Party


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Winning logos of the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games.*

Milan's Piazza del Duomo under the snow








Northern lights in ski resort Cortina
*







*​
Winning logo "Futura" aims to evoke a sense of integration and consciousness that any single action has the power to contribute to a world which is more sustainable and fairer for all. "The smallest and most natural gestures can change the world," its video says. "In sport and in life, great victories are won day by day, gesture by gesture. The Olympics and Paralympics are a unique opportunity to leave a lasting and beautiful mark. Milano Cortina 2026: the future is a victory for all."

This emblem is made up of the number 26 in one single trace, with Milano Cortina 2026 explaining: "Think of the gesture of a child. A simple, spontaneous gesture that comes to life on a misted glass, revealing what is beneath, and tracing the number 26 on the surface". A journey made of gestures begins: "the sign becomes a window revealing colourful sporting and everyday pictures". In a continuous comparison between sporting and daily actions, a story of images accompanies us on a dualistic path allowing us to fully understand the meaning of the logo.

The words "Milano Cortina 2026" and the Olympic Rings or Paralympic Agitos (as appropriate) complete the emblem at the bottom.

The colors used in the Paralympic logo are a tribute to the northern lights of the Cortina skies.











"Futura - A new beginning"






__
http://instagr.am/p/CNCmPuIInHl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CNCnCuFIAMM/
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376880980611436546


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

didnt like.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Master Plan Porta Romana Yard: leading architecture, engineering firms won design competition.*

MISSION
*The specialized master plan for Porta Romana Yard (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft) will bring together existing and new populations of residents, students, workers, and visitors.* Its built form will embody the highest quality of urban planning, architecture, and design. It will be a model of integrated sustainability that combines environmental, social, and economic solutions into one urban ecosystem that satisfies today's needs and anticipates future challenges. It will repair the current north / south rupture caused by the railway infrastructure and it will provide much needed, meaningful public spaces and amenities for the community. *The master plan will anticipate a dynamic post-Olympic identity while shining on the world stage during the 2026 Games.*

WINNING DESIGN TEAM
The winning design team "GROUND UP", comprises global design leaders: Diller Scofidio + Renfro (U.S.), PLP Architecture (U.K.), Carlo Ratti Associati (Italy), Gross. Max Landscape Architects (U.K.), Nigel Dunnett Studio (U.K.), ARUP Italia (Italy), Portland Design (U.K.), Systematica (Italy), Studio Zoppini (Italy), Aecom (U.S.), Land (Italy), Artelia (Italy), OUTCOMIST (U.K.).

*See more*


----------



## caesarq (Jul 17, 2018)

IThomas said:


> *Winning logos of the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games.*
> 
> Milan's Piazza del Duomo under the snow
> 
> ...


the best and most ellegant one (just the mark for itself).... but I think that other option had better ways to work with


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The definitive project for one of the athletes' villages has been unveiled today.
This project is part of a larger urban regeneration: the former railway yard of Porta Romana (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft)



> For the design of the Olympic Village, an architecture competition was launched to which 27 groups made up of 71 studios of nine different nationalities were invited. The design of the Olympic Village area was entrusted to *Skidmore, Owings & Merrill - SOM*: the studio that had ranked second in the competition for the masterplan. The project was praised for its dialogue with and openness towards the rest of the masterplan and the neighboring parts of the city. The Olympic Village, compared to the initial proposal of the masterplan, will be built with lower and harmoniously spread buildings, integrated with amenities to create a *city district for multiple generations*, with pedestrian spaces and squares that are also well connected to the new spaces under development in the areas adjacent to the railway yard.
> 
> The design of the Olympic Village proceeds in parallel with that of the *Scalo Porta Romana masterplan*. The tight deadlines of the industrial development program for the redevelopment of the Porta Romana railway yard follow the timetable imposed by the planning of the Winter Olympics, which foresee the *delivery of the Village in July 2025*.
> 
> ...





IThomas said:


> _Definitive project designed by __Skidmore, Owings & Merrill_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See more:








MILAN | Porta Romana Yard + Nearby Projects | Prep


The international competition for the preparation of the regeneration masterplan of the Porta Romana Railway Yard (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft) has been officially launched. The Competition is part of the Program Agreement signed by the Municipality of Milan, the Lombardy Region, the Italian...




www.skyscrapercity.com












MILAN | Projects & Construction


Updates M4 The M4 first section (3.9km) will regard the opening of the three stations. A possible date for the inaugural voyage is July 20th. Linate Aeroporto VIVAMI Forlanini VIVAMI Repetti VIVAMI




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*CTS Eventim to plan and build a 16,000-seats arena.

CTS Eventim announced that it will plan, build and operate the Milano Santa Giulia Arena. Construction of the building is scheduled to begin in autumn 2022 and be completed in autumn 2025. The entire project is estimated to cost 180 million euros. *The arena will initially be made available to the International Olympic Committee for the Winter Games at the beginning of 2026. After that, CTS EVENTIM will continue operating the venue.

"Our new arena in Milan will be a must-play for all major tours, and we will also be able to offer top events from the Eventim portfolio to the region around Milan and beyond in our own arena through the four Italian promoters in our Eventim Live promoter network. This is another excellent addition to our value chain", said CTS Eventim CEO Klaus-Peter Schulenberg.

*Offering space for 16,000 people indoors, the building will also feature an outdoor area of more than 10,000 square meters for open-air events. Facilities will also include two multi-storey car parks for 2,750 vehicles. *An Eventim Group project company based in Milan will acquire a 50,000 sqm plot of land in the south-east of Milan, where MSG Arena will be constructed. It is part of the Milano Santa Giulia urban development project, which includes offices, housing and retail units across 120 hectars, not far from Milan's city centre.

sources: ilsole24ore / repubblica / corriere / pollstar


----------



## LoboZeroOne (Jan 29, 2016)

San Siro plans set to accelerate after Sala’s re-election as Milan Mayor in preparation for Milan Cortina 2026



> Proposals to replace the San Siro Stadium in time for the Milan Cortina 2026 Winter Olympics look set to accelerate with two Serie A giants looking to cash in on its redevelopment.
> 
> It is hoped a decision will be made over whether Populous’ "The Cathedral" or Sportium’s "The Rings of Milano" - the two shortlisted concepts - will be approved as the design for the new stadium.
> 
> The San Siro had been expected to stage the Opening Ceremony of the Milan Cortina 2026, and the new venue would seemingly take its place.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495387795124367360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495387119518457857
"Milano-Cortina 2026" (from minute 1:05:25):














































Italy Introduces ‘Duality, Together' in Milano Cortina 2026 at Handover Ceremony


Milano Cortina 2026 will be the first Olympic Games hosted by two cities, linking the importance of "harmonious dialogue."




www.nbcsports.com


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri (11 mo ago)

IThomas said:


> *CTS Eventim to plan and build a 16,000-seats arena.
> 
> CTS Eventim announced that it will plan, build and operate the Milano Santa Giulia Arena. Construction of the building is scheduled to begin in autumn 2022 and be completed in autumn 2025. The entire project is estimated to cost 180 million euros. *The arena will initially be made available to the International Olympic Committee for the Winter Games at the beginning of 2026. After that, CTS EVENTIM will continue operating the venue.
> 
> ...


this new arena will be named PalaItalia. source here.


----------



## Masterpla (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Palazzo Italia Arena*​
The new Palazzo Italia Arena will be a 16,000-seat eco-sustainable sports plant built in the Rogoredo area, as part of the Milano Santa Giulia mixed-use development. Financed by a private investment amounting to 180 million euros, thanks to an agreement between CTS Eventim and the Municipality of Milan, and designed by world's-renowned architect David Chipperfield, it's scheduled to become one of the largest indoor arenas in Europe. The project will include a plaza offering 10,000 sqm with outdoor activities and commercial spaces. The Palazzo Italia, served by local public transport (tramway, subway) and the Milano Rogoredo Rail Station, will host matches of the 2026 Olympic and Paralympic Winter Games. After the Olympics, the arena is designed to welcome major international sports and music events.

FINAL DESIGN


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Milano Cortina 2026 set to become the most gender-balanced Olympic Winter Games in history.*

The sports and event programme of the Olympic Winter Games Milano Cortina 2026 will include a record number of women’s events and be the most gender-balanced Olympic Winter Games edition to date, with 47 per cent female participation. (...) Eight new events have been added to the programme, with a strong focus on gender equality in terms of events and female athlete quotas. (...) “We have made significant progress to close the gender gap at the Olympic Winter Games,” said IOC President Thomas Bach. (...)







*Innovative changes*
The changes introduced for Milano Cortina concern four sports:

Ski mountaineering (a new Olympic sport for these Games)
Inclusion of three new events: men’s sprint, women’s sprint and mixed relay

Biathlon: no changes
Bobsleigh
Inclusion of a skeleton mixed team event

Curling: no changes
Ice hockey: no changes
Luge
Inclusion of a women’s doubles event
Replacement of one open doubles event with one men’s doubles event

Skating: no changes
Skiing
Inclusion of three new events: freestyle skiing men’s dual moguls, freestyle skiing women’s dual moguls and ski jumping women’s large hill individual
Removal of one event: Alpine mixed team parallel.

(...)


----------

